# ExIF info (detailed)



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Is there an app that will allow for a detailed look at the ExIF data?? I was hoping to see the geo tags specifically. I've seen some services online that will allow for uploads but it wasn't that detailed. I understand that the info is usually embedded now in pics but I've never seen what that actually looks like. 

This is stemming from a convo I had w/ a buddy and he told me how authorities found a crook through the ExIF geo tags in his pics.  I need to see what that looks like.

Thx


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

HenriHelvetica said:


> Is there an app that will allow for a detailed look at the ExIF data?? I was hoping to see the geo tags specifically. I've seen some services online that will allow for uploads but it wasn't that detailed. I understand that the info is usually embedded now in pics but I've never seen what that actually looks like.
> 
> This is stemming from a convo I had w/ a buddy and he told me how authorities found a crook through the ExIF geo tags in his pics.  I need to see what that looks like.
> 
> Thx


The new version of FileMaker has added a tag/command to see some of this data. Of course we are talking about a $325 application. Probably overkill for what you are looking for. 

Sadly it doesn't report data such as lens used, focal length, or exposure details. Only make and model, image dimensions, create/modify dates, orientation as well as location coordinates. 

Aperture might be the best bet but again it might be overkill.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

GraphicConverter includes ExifTool and displays all the EXIF information it finds. Ensure Show Information is enabled from the Window menu and then look at the floating Information window. The GPS data shows in both the EXIF and ExifTool tabs.

BTW, Flickr has a pretty decent Map view that can be fun but it doesn't show the raw coordinates.

Craig


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Oakbridge said:


> Aperture might be the best bet but again it might be overkill.


Aperture?? Hmm... I don't need it so much but I do have a CC acct.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Another vote for Graphic Converter. Not only is it great for this sort of thing, but also is an excellent alternative for browsing through mounds of photos. Best app I have ever found for doing index, catalogue or contact sheets, pick whatever name you like. 

Also has great tools for renaming a batch of photos..........................


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Thx for the info. I'm actually downloading a trial of Graphic Converter as we speak, and I'll see how that goes.


----------

